
Names Hurt: How the Media Manipulates Our View of a Programmer - spikewestern
https://shecancode.io/blog/names-hurt-how-the-media-manipulates-our-view-of-a-programmer
======
motet_a
The Wired article was probably bad, but I don't think blaming "the media" is a
good idea, since "the media" is often understood as "any media". It creates
confusion.

The author has written an article. Somehow the author is also a media.

The media must not manipulate our view of the media.

